# Pelee Island Hunt



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey guys, 

Holly will be going to Pelee Island for a hunt this October, our vet recommended us to get her the Lyme disease vaccination. We do her regular tick & flea thing but not Lyme disease as it is not prominent in our area, the vet said Pelee has had Lyme disease and its better to be safe than sorry. Has anyone else had the Lyme disease vaccination? Any worries/side effects?


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

If I remember correctly, Jillanddan on this forum had that vaccination with no ill effects. Our vet does not recommend due to the mixed opinions re: side effects. Worth reading about. Have fun on your hunt. Holly is doing very well. Congrats!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

KashagLake, my Sophie got a very bad allergic reaction to it. About an hour after getting back from the vet, we noticed Sophie scratching her eyes with her paws and being itchy everywhere. She went into her crate and few minutes later came out with her face all swollen, couldn't even see her eyes. Poor little thing was unrecognizable. Now as a precaution, she gets a Benadryl shot before any other shots are given. 

If you do decide to have the vaccination, make sure it is during morning/daytime. That way you can bring her in if any unwanted symptoms occur.


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks guys! We might not get it after doing some research, from what we've read seems like it takes about 48 hrs to transfer the Lyme disease from the ticks gut. So i'm thinking if she gets checked over everyday after her hunt she should be ok. I've read some very serious side effects to the shot & am unsure if I want to risk it.


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey Kash, our V is three years old and in the field a lot also. Can't speak much to Lyme disease or ticks but would mention that we have given our V Lepto shots as he's in the fields/outdoors a lot. I've mentioned it to a few dog owners and they've never heard of it from their vet. Found this article that may be work a quick read.

http://www.labbies.com/lepto.htm

Happy hunting - post some pics.


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

I grew up in Kingsville!!! [right near Pelee Island ;-) ] 

Lyme disease is very common there- TONS of ticks. no advice on vaccine- but I agree, highly recommended.


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks guys! Comments are much appreciated!! Ya never heard of the Lepto shot but going to look into that as well..thanks!
Moose: Have you hunted Pelee before?


----------

